# Yaks and broken rods.



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Just curious if you guys have this problem too. I have had my kayak out almost 30 times this year which is great but in the process I have broke seven rods. Most of which have been in creeks when my rods get caught on low branches when I'm floating. Others have been while snagged and getting pulled down current. And yes the drag was set right....I thumbed the spool to stop myself and it snapped. 

Out of the seven broken rods three have been cheap and four have been not so cheap.....100 plus bucks apiece. St croixs, shimanos, abu garcias, and a falcon. I enjoy using the better built Rods so ill keep replacing them for now.

Two questions.......one do any of you guys store your rods horizontally and if so how? And two how many rods have you broke in a yak?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Try fastening a PVC tube to the front end of your yak running parallel. Slip the rod in the tube when not in use for protection. Breaking a rod on a snag? You're not doing something right. I've only done that once but I knew I wasn't doing something right. I was using a spinning reel on a casting rod, I was out of town and didn't pack right. You should review how that happened again, that shouldn't happen, something else should give first. I haven't broken a rod on my yak, but I only fish open water on my yak, not many branches and such to deal with. Lost a couple rods due to poor placement, but not broken. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Most rods have guarantee free replacement so try get them replaced and ones that are left I may want as I fix broken rods. Well Any one with any I buy them from you too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like you need an uglystick


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you jerking and yanking with the rod in a vertical position when trying to get it out of the snag? What power rod are you using?


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I (like noofseason) mainly fish open water, so most of the time, the rod(s) that I'm not using stay in the factory rod holders behind me (sticking way up in the air). I have SO FAR (knock on wood) managed to remember to lower them any time I'm passing under a low bridge (such as between North Reservoir and Hower) or other overhead obstacle. When I'm heading for such a bridge, I place the rods horizontally out the back of the kayak by allowing the rod buts to set on the plastic at the front of the cargo well, the reels hang down over the cargo well, and the midsection of the rods actually rest on my kayak dolly (which straps onto the back of the yak and the wheels make a nice "cradle" for the rods). I have had one medium-light rod snap on me while kayak fishing... but that was when I was trolling 2mph for crappie and hooked a 4lb channel cat (although the rod was both cheap AND old, and I'm sure was already weakened by abraision damage).


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have two rear pole mounts that hold the rods at a roughly 70 degree angle and I will admit to have caught my poles on a few things and about lost them... on the river I found letting line lose and paddling to ur snagg or past upstream of it or down depends on where I casted I can usually get It easier... as for breaking them yet to... sucks to have lost so many. ...whoevers pvc along the sideidea. .I like the idea but it seems like a hassle specially in a low sitting 10' yak with a 7' pole... I'd have one hell of a joust/battering ram 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In 10 years of paddling I have yet to break a rod. This includes when I dumped at Indian Lake earlier this year. lol

Either I have been extremely lucky or you're doing something very wrong. 


Side note, I once watched a fishing show where a guy was raving about how awesome his Boyd Duckett fishing rods were. Then, he sets the hook on a 2 lb bass and the rod breaks on him. He goes on to defend the rod and calls that a fluke. In 35 years of fishing I have never broke a rod when setting the hook on a 2 lb bass. Unbelievable!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Man that sucks. I've caught mine on tunnels and braches because I forgot they were behind me in vertical rod holders but luckily never broke one. Just scratches up the tips a little. I've gotten better of remembering they were there.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

As for the snag, I agree 100 percent those rods were my fault. 

Shortdrift.....Sometimes I'll snag a jig and then reel my rod tip up to my snagged jig and try to poke and wiggle it free...it works most of the time. Other times, especially in swift current, i break a tip off trying to get my 5 dollar jig back. I only had this happen once in the jon boat....and it wasn't me who broke the rod. 

As for power of my rods, they vary. I had a medium action st. croix mojo break on a passing limb while fighting a 2-3lb bass, and on the opposite side of the spectrum I had a shimano medium heavy compre break a tip on the jig removal technique. 

I have yet to break a rod on a fish too crittergitter, however I have had braided line wrap around the tip of my rod when fishing. I imagine that if i set the hook with the line wrapped like that. 

Eriesteamer.......most of my rods do have warranties and I am looking into them. However it seems for some of them will end up paying over 1/2 of the original price to have them replaced. The st. croix cost atleast bucks 65 to replace and its only a 110 dollar rod. I dont know about the shimano or abu yet. Some of the rods I may just tip...the ultra light rods, the others are probably un repairable. The abu and the st criox broke on a tree limb and are in multiple peices, some still at the bottom of the creek. 

Maybe i'll have to start bringing only one rod when i'll be bass fishing creeks, or put them inside the hull of the kayak. Or start watching for low limbs. lol. I figured that this would be more common, but it seems that i'm the only one with this problem.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Try some Ram rod holders. You can set them so your rods are as low as the top of your boat. Here's how I have mine:





Or they have some called Ram Rocket Launchers. They are the tube style, but you can lay them flat.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Over hangs are bad for rods in small creeks, always keep your rods in front of you are tips low as possible, never ever use the holders behind you that have the rod in a 45 degree position, one over hang and it will pull the complete set up in the drink. That's why most of my set up's are 5 foot 6 inches, you don't need to cast very far,I never over hand cast everything is side arm, and I love the pistol grip premier rods, long rods stick out and grab stuff. I'll have two I bring, but only one out, other in the hull.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

All I know is that that raker tipping me to my first dunk did a number on the he eyes of my catmax the other night.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> All I know is that that raker tipping me to my first dunk did a number on the he eyes of my catmax the other night.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea that creek owes me lots of money. Its been worth it though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> Two questions.......one do any of you guys store your rods horizontally and if so how? And two how many rods have you broke in a yak?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I Have Not Broken any yet (Knock on Wood), but i have been close several times due to low branches.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Broke one end off last year. Was retrieving a lure that stuck on the bank . . as I was working on getting the lure loose the bow of the boat was jammed in the step bank. The rod was sticking past the yak by just a few inches. Went to use the rod later down river and realized what happened. 

When your rods are sticking out farther than the front of the boat be careful near the bank!

Sent the rod back to Shimano . . . replacement is in route. Got to love warranties.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I say fishing just isn't your thing . If I were you I would just sell it all take up something else and don't worry about fishing the BKFT. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like you need an uglystick


my first thought too. i havent broken one yet (of course now i will)


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> my first thought too. i havent broken one yet (of course now i will)


I've broken an ugly stick before, I was trying to get a snag loose and it broke at the grip. I got a warranty replacement, all I had to pay was shipping. Now that I've used nicer rods though, I don't think I'll ever buy another one. They just don't have the feel of the nicer rods, very durable though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like you need an uglystick


 Or a zebco Rieno tough as I have one and it is still not broken. Plus my home made clear solid glass I made back in the 50s. This clear solid glass has had more catches then lot in club ever will pull in and it had some big carp hit it. Plus I had lot Erie eyes as was my main pole for about 5 years I hit Erie as then had my own boat.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've broken an ugly stick before, I was trying to get a snag loose and it broke at the grip. I got a warranty replacement, all I had to pay was shipping. Now that I've used nicer rods though, I don't think I'll ever buy another one. They just don't have the feel of the nicer rods, very durable though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats very similar to my experience too. I use ugly sticks for most of my catfishing...and broke an ugly stick mh tiger once on a snag. It was my fault again. They are great rods but not for bass fishing. You loose too much sensitivity.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

